# Christmas music.



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Through December, Carol takes charge of the stereo and works through her collection of Christmas CDs. She has quite a few. One of my favourites is Classic FM's "Secret Christmas", which has twenty Baroque pieces. 
Perhaps there's little point in naming a favourite, but what do you folks listen to over the actual festive period?


----------



## Frasier (Mar 10, 2007)

Mark, as I haven't said goodbye yet  could I trepass on Carol's or your time to check your collection for a carol called "Lullay my Liking"?

There are two versions - the famous one is by Holst. But there's another one more like a lullaby. I think it's the only alternative. 

The refrain goes (caps = a quarter note, l/c = 8th note)

D..d e F#.. F#.. 
(Lullay my liking)

E.. e d E...f# e
(Dear son my sweeting)

D..d e F#..G... f#
(Lullay my dear heart, my)

e d E...D...
(own dear darling)

If you happen to have this on CD, could you please pass me the details? 
Sincere thanks,
EF

Edit: I see there's a Willcocks version. It isn't that, either


----------



## ChamberNut (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, I could listen to Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker Suite every day during the holidays. I just love it!

Also, Vivaldi's Four Seasons, some of Handel's Messiah, or Beethoven's Missa Solemnis.

Mahler's 4th Symphony is also fantastic for this time of the year, with the sleigh bells that recur, starting early in the first movement.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

festival of carols in brass/philadelphia brass
the ormandy/philly christmas albums (rca/columbia)
bernstein/nypo christmas album
robert shaw's aso recordings
loreena mckennett christmas album

dj


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry Frasier, we've drawn a blank on that one.
Chamber Nut, I listened to excerpts from the Nutcracker Suite for the first time only yesterday, and was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Ive sometimes heard the chorale from the final mv't of Brahms' first symphony on Christmas albums.


----------



## jjfan (Nov 9, 2007)

Now I'm listening to Mozart Sonatas (Hilary Hahn and Natalie Zhu album). =)
I used to like Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker Suite (Karajan, Decca Legends), but now it gets old quickly.


----------



## Ephemerid (Nov 30, 2007)

Benjamin Britten's *A Ceremony of Carols* for chorus & harp.

I sang this while in college quite a few times & I've loved it ever since...

~ josh


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I like listening to Rutter's Carols from Claire College Cambridge and anything by Tchaikovsky!


----------



## Lark Ascending (Dec 16, 2006)

The Christmas music of Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on Christmas Carols, Hodie, On Christmas Night and The First Nowell.
I also enjoy listening to carols, my favourite being the Coventry Carol.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I almost forgot about Malcolm Arnold's Commonwealth Christmas Overture!


----------

